# Insert vs Fireplace



## mhughes (Nov 13, 2017)

In my previous house I had a Quadrafire 4100i insert.  Recently moved and just have a regular, inefficient masonry chimney.  I didn't love the Quadrafire as either the fan or the acoustics of the stove made the fan noise whine at even medium RPMs.

Anyway, looking to get another insert for the new house but keep stumbling across "Wood Inserts and Fireplaces".  What exactly is a "wood burning fireplace" if that's not too dumb a question?  How is it different than a stove insert?  I see everything from complete, pre-built fireplaces to heatilators + units that are somewhat sealed with outside air intake.  How efficient are these fireplace products vs stoves?  Little confused about this category.


----------



## mhughes (Nov 13, 2017)

Like this unit: http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Firep...ant-Wood-Burner-Fireplace-with-Herringbone-42

Is the idea that this smaller firebox is more efficient than my current masonry fireplace?  Does it go inside it?  Or is this just new construction?


----------



## mhughes (Nov 13, 2017)

Or this unit: http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Firep...ters/Classic-High-Efficiency-Fireplace-Heater

I don't really get what this is; it's like an open stove.  In general what is different about "High Efficiency Fireplaces" vs stoves vs classic masonry fireplace?


----------



## webfish (Nov 13, 2017)

https://hearth.com/talk/threads/fireplace-inserts-a-short-introduction.147801/

_Some homeowners choose to install a Hearth Stove instead of a fireplace insert. A Hearth Stove is simply a woodstove that can sit against or near the opening and vent up the fireplace chimney._

High Efficiency usually means it is EPA certified. 

https://hearth.com/talk/threads/introduction-to-fireplaces.147799/
_


_


----------



## mhughes (Nov 13, 2017)

So is this an insert stove or a fireplace?  http://napoleonfireplaces.com/products/high-country-6000-wood-fireplace/  It looks a lot like a stove to me; looks like it requires a stainless steel liner rather then venting up my existing masonry chimney.  But it also has a screen accessory which makes me think it is definitely not a stove.   Would this go into an existing masonry chimney?

Can you leave the house with a "HE fireplace" burning?


----------



## webfish (Nov 13, 2017)

FIREPLACE—An enclosure, open in the front for burning fuel. Solid fuel fireplaces may contain and vent gas log sets or fireplace inserts. Gas fireplaces are metal appliances open in the front and containing artificial log sets.

FIREPLACE INSERT—Solid fuel appliance designed to be installed partially or fully in the firebox of a masonry fireplace, and which vents into the fireplace chimney by means of full relining or appliance to flue methods.

FIREPLACE STOVE—A free-standing solid fuel burning room heating appliance operated either with its fire chamber open or closed to the room. NFPA and most codes use the term room heater-fireplace stove combination for a fireplace stove, and use the term fireplace stove to designate a unit without doors, that has its fire chamber always open to the room.

FIREPLACE, ZERO CLEARANCE—A factory-built metal fireplace with multi-layer construction providing enough insulation and/or air cooling so that the base, back, and in some cases sides, can safely be placed in direct contact (zero clearance) with combustible floors and walls.


----------



## webfish (Nov 13, 2017)

mhughes said:


> So is this an insert stove or a fireplace? http://napoleonfireplaces.com/products/high-country-6000-wood-fireplace/ It looks a lot like a stove to me; looks like it requires a stainless steel liner rather then venting up my existing masonry chimney. But it also has a screen accessory which makes me think it is definitely not a stove. Would this go into an existing masonry chimney?



That would be a fireplace. If going up existing chimney it would need new liner, clearances, etc...


----------

